# You burning yet?



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Been heating the shop here and there for a couple weeks, but Thursday was the first fire in my house stove this year.
Supposed to get down to 30* tonight.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Sep 11, 2016)

still mid 80's here.


----------



## ReggieT (Sep 11, 2016)

88-90's around these parts...I did noodle a piece of ash today, then bolted fer cooler territory!!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi 60s, lo 70s. Been burning for a week in the evenings, did have one 24 hour burn. Not really needed yet but at my age I like it WARM


----------



## Streblerm (Sep 11, 2016)

Not this year. It was 89 degrees yesterday and has been in the upper 80's low 90's for the past month with ridiculous humidity. Today is the first relief we've had it was a low of 65 this morning. It hasn't been getting much below 80 even at night. Of course it's not unusual for me to have a fire in mid September. I don't see it happening this year.


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 11, 2016)

It'll be a while, but it's finally cool enough to have an occasional firepit burn.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Sheez, haven't seen 80* here in nearly 2 months! The next good windstorm will have the trees bare. Looks like this right now.

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...57&refid=52&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like&__tn__=E

Should get the first snow in about a month. It'll melt off, but usually it's cold enough it stays for Holloween.

Can't say I really like 7 months of winter (oct-apr) but I really don't like 80*, never mine anything hotter! (Unless it's cause I've pulled the chair up to the woodstove and it's -40* outside!)


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 11, 2016)

Have had 3 small fires to take the chill off, been 40 at nite 65 in th day, supposed to warm again.
Trees are starting to turn color.
BBB


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 11, 2016)

Well, it got down to 59* the other nite, but its been hitting 90* about every day for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## TonyK (Sep 11, 2016)

Headed down to the 40s tonight but we are supposed to see the 30s later in the week. I have a big old sugar maple across the field from my house and it has been saying that winter is coming for at least a week.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 11, 2016)

Last weekend....


----------



## TonyK (Sep 11, 2016)

HA! Casey that can't count. You have bee looking for a reason to light the new stove since you got it. 

It looks good.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 11, 2016)

Shucks.

Final burn off for the stove and the pipe will be this coming weekend. Starting to get cool at night but perfect during the day for keeping the windows open.


----------



## Logger nate (Sep 11, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Sheez, haven't seen 80* here in nearly 2 months! The next good windstorm will have the trees bare. Looks like this right now.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...57&refid=52&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like&__tn__=E
> 
> ...


Ah summit lake, very nice always liked that area.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Sep 11, 2016)

Put the fire on before I went to bed last night, just to take the chill out of the house when we get up (for the wife not me). Good chance that's the last for the season............... Time for the Northern hemisphere wood burners to take over



ValleyFirewood said:


> Sheez, haven't seen 80* here in nearly 2 months! The next good windstorm will have the trees bare. Looks like this right now.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...57&refid=52&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like&__tn__=E
> 
> ...



You wouldn't like it here. I posted up on here last year when you guys were in the depths of winter I had one day were I cycled into work it ended up being a scorcher. Stayed at work until 7pm, by that time it had cooled down to 108°F (in the shade) before I rode home. Was even hotter with the heat coming off the black road!

Jeff


----------



## T. Mainus (Sep 12, 2016)

We just turned the air conditioning off this weekend and opened up the windows. The humidity has been killer the past couple of weeks. Finally seeing lows in the 50's at night. Hopefully won't have to turn the heater on in the shop for another 2 months.


----------



## zogger (Sep 12, 2016)

Freekin 90s here and the barn cats are already growing winter fur! 

No fire yet, usually we start having occasional ones end of september/early october. You never know around here, we have picked tomatoes on Christmas day before, and one year had six inches of snow then.


----------



## jrider (Sep 12, 2016)

95 on Saturday with a few days in the low to mid 80's then low 90's again mid week. Been too hot even for an outdoor fire.


----------



## Logger nate (Sep 12, 2016)

Might have to start a fire soon, this was about 30 miles from our house, about 30* at the house this morning.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 12, 2016)

It's kind of a pain this time of year, might be 50* one day with it in the 30s at night and the next day it's 65* and 50* at night. Either end up being cold or sweating.


----------



## Logger nate (Sep 13, 2016)

Ya I know what you mean, I like having a fire but it's hard this time of year until it starts staying consistently colder.


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 13, 2016)

Normally, I dont start burning steady until around mid Dec. Will keep a fire until March. Before or after those months, we get cold snaps and then it heats up during the day. My house sets on top of a mountain and gets full sun so daytime heating isnt needed much unless its below freezing outside, raining or snowing. Long range weather is calling for more snow than normal this winter so we see how it goes. Dry wood in the shed so I am ready for what ever.


----------



## rburg (Sep 13, 2016)

We are still having 90 degree temps in the daytime.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 13, 2016)

Usually see -20* by mid Nov here.


----------



## PSUplowboy (Sep 13, 2016)

I had 40 degrees one morning last week. I keep my boiler running about all year for my domestic hot water though. I'll turn the forced air heat on before too long, but I wait till it's cold all day before turning the basement radiant floor on.


----------



## crotchclimber (Sep 13, 2016)

Not yet but with it getting into the 40s at night already and a few maples around town starting to turn color it won't be long. Still nice and in the 70s during the day.


----------



## mark2496 (Sep 14, 2016)

Had a fire a couple weeks ago and of and on the last 3 days. Just to take the edge off.

And to make damn sure the furnace doesn't kick on!


----------



## Ranchers-son (Sep 15, 2016)

High's in the 80s low's in the 60s here for a while


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 15, 2016)

No fires before October..ever...don't care if it 60° in the house!


----------



## TonyK (Sep 17, 2016)

Last night was chilly. Aria was a very happy puppy to have her stove going. The stove will be out for a few days with a warm front coming through the area.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 18, 2016)

This morning. Final stove and pipe burn off while the windows are open. It's about 60 outside.






sent from a field


----------



## jrider (Sep 18, 2016)

AC is going on shortly. It's humid today and the house is 78 inside.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 19, 2016)

The stove will stay asleep for another month or so, this has been one long ass HOT Summer here in PA., it started early and is staying late, we only had 2 or 3 breaks from it this year, and they want mid to upper 80's mid week on, just strange..It's been so hot some of the cats lay on the sofa in the woodstove room and I swear they think the stove is on lol!

But who knows, the weather could turn on a dime and become very cool very quick.....


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Sep 19, 2016)

no fire yet this year for us! 

It is 80deg here today, and with the solar panels turned on the pool is up to 88deg! Kids will be swimming in the pool when the get out of school!!


----------



## sunfish (Sep 19, 2016)

AC still running here.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 20, 2016)

I havent seen the first tree change colors yet here but we have had some nights in the low 50's. Can I burn in the stove/fireplace when its that warm without having goofy draft issues?


----------



## 92utownxh (Sep 21, 2016)

It's been hot here. About 90 yesterday and supposed to be the same today. It's been cooling off nice at night though. It's been in the mid 50s. Makes for nice evenings and mornings....If the mosquitoes don't carry you a away. It's been so wet we have more mosquitoes than I ever remember having. Last night I checked a spot in the woods that is swamp. There are about 10 dead ash trees I want to cut. Normally this time of year it would be dry, but nope, not this year. Looks like I'll be waiting on them til it freezes solid. Normally I fire up the owb around October 15th. We'll see this year. Sometimes its in the 90s in October here. Just depends.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 21, 2016)

Mowing the lawn for the last time.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 21, 2016)

There's only 2-3 weeks up here when a fire in the stove isnt required, as its my only source of heat. Plus, the heat is needed to keep the homemade wine bubbling.
I haven't counted, but I think I burn 10-12 cords to keep 250 sq.ft warm for a year. Mostly black spruce with some poplar and willow thrown in.


----------



## Ranchers-son (Sep 22, 2016)

Oklahoma fooled us again. It's been in mid 90's with heat index over a hundred. Could be kinda chilly in a week or two, love our crazy weather it gives us something to talk about!


----------



## DFK (Sep 22, 2016)

No burning down here in North Alabama either.....
Well, Unless you go outside. It was 95 yesterday
and supposed to be much the same today.
Very, very Dry. Goof-balls are setting the woods on fire.

David


----------



## Dirtboy (Sep 25, 2016)

Had to light up some short burns last night & this morning just to get the chill out.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 25, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> There's only 2-3 weeks up here when a fire in the stove isnt required, as its my only source of heat. Plus, the heat is needed to keep the homemade wine bubbling.
> I haven't counted, but I think I burn 10-12 cords to keep 250 sq.ft warm for a year. Mostly black spruce with some poplar and willow thrown in.



What do you do, leave the house door open?

I heat 1400 Sq ft on about 3 cords. Same wood plus birch.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 25, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What do you do, leave the house door open?
> 
> I heat 1400 Sq ft on about 3 cords. Same wood plus birch.


Ya, but your house is probably insulated.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 25, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, but your house is probably insulated.



Well yeah, I don't live in a tin can!


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 25, 2016)

If I have an IR gun what should the surface of the flu pipe be in the first couple feet above the stove?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 25, 2016)

Depends on the stove and what you're burning. 

Mine is usually the same temp as the stove. That was with the old stove though. This new one the stove seems to run about 100 less than the flue. Initially anyway. 

sent from a field


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 25, 2016)

So burn it hot enough to not make smoke and thats all I need? I have an old fisher but it has a baffle in it. When I test burned it outside it didnt smoke. Just steam. I have mostly ash.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 25, 2016)

and the top of the stove with that baffle gets way hotter than the flue


----------



## thor97 (Sep 25, 2016)

have no idea where you are.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 25, 2016)

High of 46* today. I'm expecting snow soon.


----------



## svk (Sep 25, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, but your house is probably insulated.


Hey you are back to Gypo Logger again!


----------



## Ranchers-son (Sep 25, 2016)

Suppose to get down to 50 tonight so i lit a small fire just to keep the chill out


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 26, 2016)

supposed to be 46 here....let the games begin


----------



## Coldfront (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes on about my 3rd or 4th fire so far. Not really very cold yet but with rain and upper 40's and low 50's the house was chilly.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 26, 2016)

21F here this morning. 52F inside.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 26, 2016)

My pepere (grandfather to you english) used to say when he was a kid they'd have to shovel snow out of the bedrooms when it got windy, it'd blow in from the walls and window.

Me... I spent the money to seal my house!


----------



## Coldfront (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm sure I will be building a fire as soon as I get home from work tonight. 55°f now with rain and 18 mph wind gusting to 25 mph and going down in the 40's tonight. The* high* tomorrow is forecast to be 48°


----------



## chuckwood (Sep 26, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Last weekend....



How the heck do you keep the area around your heater so clean? Mine is always a big mess. I bet that's a fake heater!


----------



## chuckwood (Sep 26, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Been heating the shop here and there for a couple weeks, but Thursday was the first fire in my house stove this year.
> Supposed to get down to 30* tonight.



From the reports I'm reading, the Northwest is supposed to be colder this year.....


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 26, 2016)

chuckwood said:


> How the heck do you keep the area around your heater so clean? Mine is always a big mess. I bet that's a fake heater!



There is a logical explanation, but I doubt you'd believe me if I told you.


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 26, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> There is a logical explanation, but I doubt you'd believe me if I told you.


Yea, his wife kicks his butt if he leaves a mess.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 26, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Yea, his wife kicks his butt if he leaves a mess.



She actually feeds the stove more than I do. Shes home all day.

Except on the weekends.... And in the middle of the night. Which I hope is history with the new stove.


----------



## merc_man (Sep 26, 2016)

Wont be long in southrrn ontario. Getting chilly at night. Just cleaned my chimney and stove today.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 26, 2016)

Lived here 10yrs and never had a fire in the fireplace. I should have done this long ago


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 27, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Well yeah, I don't live in a tin can!


By the time I get my place insulated, a good stiff hardon should keep it warm for days! Lol


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 27, 2016)

Frost yesterday and I'll guess today. 36* right now, 0300.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 27, 2016)

First fire yesterday. Main part of house chilled off to 17c in the afternoon after a couple cool dreary days, so I made a decision that would head off some anticipated complaining. Got storage back up to temp after going cold 5 months ago. Don't want to get into regular burns yet - it's too early. Some sun in the forecast, so hopefully this was just a shakedown burn.


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> She actually feeds the stove more than I do. Shes home all day.
> 
> Except on the weekends.... And in the middle of the night. Which I hope is history with the new stove.


My work took me out of town during the week, so my wife had to feed the stove all week. It was my responsibility to stack the wood in the basement next to the stove. Of course with stacks of wood you have sawdust and bark. She keeps a broom and dust pan next to the stove and sweeps up every time she has to put wood in. The trail from the outside door to the wood stack, well, not so much. Since I drive my gator in the basement stacked with wood, the trail often has muddy tracks which she makes sure I get to sweep up. When she brings the wood in, she parks the gator at the door and carries the wood to the stack. If it was left up to me, I would (and have) just load the gator with wood and park it close to the stove.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 27, 2016)

We don't "keep" wood in the house. It goes right from the rack outside the door into the firebox. It's literally 11 feet away, straight shot through a door and into the stove. Same with the insert on the other side of the house. Through a sliding glass door and into the stove. 

sent from a field


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Sep 27, 2016)

First burn of the season last night. Just a small fire of dimensional lumber scraps and a couple small splits, to drive the damp out of the house.

My how I have missed it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> We don't "keep" wood in the house. It goes right from the rack outside the door into the firebox. It's literally 11 feet away, straight shot through a door and into the stove. Same with the insert on the other side of the house. Through a sliding glass door and into the stove.
> 
> sent from a field



I find thawed out wood is easier to get burning. Plus not opening the door 3 or 4 times a day for wood helps keep the cold out too. Not my idea of fun to grab an arm load of wood outside in my undies at -25*!


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 27, 2016)

Lots of good reasons to not store wood in the house. Besides the sawdust, dirt and bark, you have the problem of bugs. Back in the early 80's, we woke up one morning to an invasion of praying mantis. They where literally everywhere, on the walls, the furniture, the floor. Must have been a million of those little suckers. They had to have came out of the firewood I had stacked in the corner beside the wood stove. I suspect the heat caused them to hatch out. Needless to say, the wife had a fit. Took a while with the vacuum cleaner to suck them all up. Stlll didnt get all of them as we kept running across them for several weeks. Stored the wood on the front porch after that. Oddly enough, I havnt had that problems since, even tho I try to keep at least a weeks worth of wood in my basement. we do have one of those electronic bug things plugged in that supposed to repel bugs. I can only assume it works since I cant hear it or otherwise tell it does anything, but I dont see any bugs.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 27, 2016)

Just wait till after a good freeze or two (like in a few weeks) and the bugs will be mostly dead.


----------



## merc_man (Sep 27, 2016)

I like this time of year. I keep putting off starting up the stove and she bakes in the evening to warm up housw. Last night was cupcakes and lemmon loaf. Cant wait.to see what gonna be cooked tonight


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 27, 2016)

Its usually close to Thanksgiving before I start keeping a fire 24/7. I wont stock up the basement until then. I suppose a good freeze will kill a lot of bugs, but I probably wont see a real freeze until Jan or Feb. By March, I am usually letting the fire die out during the day and starting one at night. In April, its very hit or miss if I even have a fire.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 27, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I find thawed out wood is easier to get burning. Plus not opening the door 3 or 4 times a day for wood helps keep the cold out too. Not my idea of fun to grab an arm load of wood outside in my undies at -25*!



We don't normally get that cold here. 

We also have 2 young children. The door gets opened and closed many times throughout the day. Doing so to get wood is at the bottom of the list. And since everything around the stove is warm, and the house is sealed up with no fresh air, leaving the door opened for a few minutes is quite welcome during the winter. 

Never had a problem with frozen wood, either. 

sent from a field


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 27, 2016)

If you leave the wood outside, how is it not frozen? Frozen it's not "so" much the issue, but it also has some snow and ice too.

Dunno where you live, I've never lived anywhere that didn't at least snow.


----------



## Erik B (Sep 27, 2016)

merc_man said:


> I like this time of year. I keep putting off starting up the stove and she bakes in the evening to warm up housw. Last night was cupcakes and lemmon loaf. Cant wait.to see what gonna be cooked tonight


Same here. My better half just made 2 loaves of pumpkin bread. Warmed up the house nicely.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 27, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> If you leave the wood outside, how is it not frozen? Frozen it's not "so" much the issue, but it also has some snow and ice too.
> 
> Dunno where you live, I've never lived anywhere that didn't at least snow.


I didn't say it's not frozen, just that it's never been a problem. 

All of my wood is stored under cover of some sort. Even the wood just outside the door is on a covered porch. Snow and ice are only an issue in getting the wood from the stacks to the porch. Even then it's not bad. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk (Sep 27, 2016)

We have not yet seen a frost and there is almost no chance of frost in the ten day forecast. It's almost unreal that we are going to be into mid October before it even starts to cool down.


----------



## Streblerm (Sep 27, 2016)

This will be the first night I'm not running the A/C. Getting to be time to start bringing wood into the attached garage for real. I have some bins of odds and ends inside now. I like to keep about a month's worth inside. I can tell the difference with the wood inside for just a week vs straight from outside. Mostly starting is faster and max temp is reached slightly faster.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 28, 2016)

High temp 48* today. The crap thing is its that warm at around 1400 till around 1700.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Sep 28, 2016)

svk said:


> We have not yet seen a frost and there is almost no chance of frost in the ten day forecast. It's almost unreal that we are going to be into mid October before it even starts to cool down.



Same here. I'm not complaining, since we're getting some extra innings out of the garden, but there is something about that first frost. Especially how it kills something that aggravates my allergies.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 28, 2016)

Frost today. 28* this morning.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 28, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Frost today. 28* this morning.


Looking forward to our first frost to kill off all the little critters. Been a bad year for bugs. 

That and working outside without sweating is my all time favorite time to work outside. And I work outside all day every day. 

sent from a field


----------



## sunfish (Sep 28, 2016)

No AC since Sunday night. Feels good! No fire yet.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 28, 2016)

I dont have AC. At all. I havent touched my windows since May. Just closed most of them today.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 28, 2016)

0930, 34* now. I hate this time of year, hard to heat the house properly or even dress. Might be 55* this afternoon or hardly warm up.


----------



## Hoosk (Sep 28, 2016)

A few people in the house are under the weather today, so I think we will be fighting for a spot around the fire tonight


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 28, 2016)

Cool and damp here. Rainy. Good day for a burn. 

This is just off my starter load, small splits and kindling. Secondaries going after 5 minutes. 







sent from a field


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2016)

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Same here. I'm not complaining, since we're getting some extra innings out of the garden, but there is something about that first frost. Especially how it kills something that aggravates my allergies.


My eyes have been killing me much earlier in the fall than normal. Fortunately OTC allergy eyedrops work wonders.

There were still millions of mosquitoes out as of a week ago, haven't had time to be out at dusk to see if they are still around.


----------



## muddstopper (Sep 28, 2016)

Got down to 49 last nite and 90 today. Went fishing in shorts and tshirt and liked to froze going down the lake. Didnt last long before i was sweating. It was a good day of fishing, even tho I didnt get a single bite. Any day of fishing is better than the best day at work.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 29, 2016)

so I burnt a full fire in the stove tonight. It did great but a couple questions. The hottest the stove got was 750F according to my RF gun. The hottest the surface of the blackpipe got was 300F. I think my numbers are doing good but the stove seems a little hot. How hot do the old Fisher "bear" stoves get? Hotter than EPA stuff?


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Sep 29, 2016)

woodchip rookie said:


> so I burnt a full fire in the stove tonight. It did great but a couple questions. The hottest the stove got was 750F according to my RF gun. The hottest the surface of the blackpipe got was 300F. I think my numbers are doing good but the stove seems a little hot. How hot do the old Fisher "bear" stoves get? Hotter than EPA stuff?



I've never personally burned in one, but by reputation in my area, they are known as a stove that throws a lot of heat.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Sep 29, 2016)

Yea this thing gets scary hot but the flue temps look good. My old Huntsman stove seems to run the same temps


----------



## merc_man (Oct 1, 2016)

First fire was last night. Got it going agan this am to take the chill off. Been cool wet and rainy here.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 1, 2016)

I threw together a fire pit last nite and built a fire in it, does that count. 47* last nite, woke up to 66* in the house. No fire or furnace yet, but it wont be long.


----------



## svk (Oct 2, 2016)

68 degrees right now. We may see the first frost on Friday.


----------



## holewad (Oct 2, 2016)

Down to 31 last night but today it's going to be 60ish. Insert is clean pipe is clean and wood is all stacked and ready to go. Next project will be helping a bad squirrel friend who hasn't put up his wood for winter! The good part of that is it earns me private land Elk hunting.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 2, 2016)

Not burning the wood stove or anything else yet, but LOML is getting restless.


----------



## Ranchers-son (Oct 3, 2016)

Burned a few nights last week here in OK but now the ac is back on as we should hit 90 again before another cool front on Thursday.


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2016)

Heat has been on the last two nights. First frost of the season yesterday and another today. Looks like Indian summer will be back soon though


----------



## tomtom85 (Oct 9, 2016)

Yup


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2016)

Hard frost this morning, 72 degrees tomorrow. Heat is off!


----------



## J3 Driver (Oct 9, 2016)

We've had lows in the high forties low fifties so I fired up the stove to take the chill off as well. Had to throttle it back as it was putting off to much heat. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 10, 2016)

Just a "bit" early for Christmas junk! You took that pic last winter didn't ya!


----------



## J3 Driver (Oct 10, 2016)

No. my wife likes to start early for xmas. Last year my living room looked like this. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 10, 2016)

Holee. Early is December 1st, not October 8th!


----------



## merc_man (Oct 10, 2016)

tomtom85 said:


> Yup


Your heat guage should be 18" up from stove on black pipe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 10, 2016)

merc_man said:


> Your heat guage should be 18" up from stove on black pipe.



Wouldn't read much, pipe stays pretty cold being it's double wall. I got it for free, just stuck it on the stovetop, not really useful.


----------



## merc_man (Oct 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Wouldn't read much, pipe stays pretty cold being it's double wall. I got it for free, just stuck it on the stovetop, not really useful.


The fancy stuff lol


----------



## AK Steve (Oct 10, 2016)

Ha. Burning fairly regular in southcentral AK. Maybe we'll get winter this year!


----------



## tomtom85 (Oct 10, 2016)

merc_man said:


> Your heat guage should be 18" up from stove on black pipe.


That one said stove top or pipe


----------



## merc_man (Oct 10, 2016)

tomtom85 said:


> That one said stove top or pipe


How hot does the top of the stove normally run?


----------



## Iaff113 (Oct 10, 2016)

Going to burn in the fire place tonight. As soon as my liner comes in. I will have an insert in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3 Driver (Oct 10, 2016)

What insert?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtom85 (Oct 10, 2016)

merc_man said:


> How hot does the top of the stove normally run?


450-500


----------



## svk (Oct 10, 2016)

78 degrees today. AC is back on!


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 10, 2016)

I bullt a fire this morning, but I dont think it really counts. I had been cleaning up my shop and my barrel stove was full of old boxes and trash. I was actually running around in shorts and tshirt. Have to admit, out side temps where in the mid 40's and that little trash fire did feel good while it lasted.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Oct 10, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> I bullt a fire this morning, but I dont think it really counts. I had been cleaning up my shop and my barrel stove was full of old boxes and trash. I was actually running around in shorts and tshirt. Have to admit, out side temps where in the mid 40's and that little trash fire did feel good while it lasted.



It's been mild here in Ohio this fall. We did actually let the heat pump run for the first time last night. I have burned a few shed fires while sharpening chains and such in the evenings. Keeps the boys occupied cooking fresh shed eggs from the coop out back too. Last week we even went gourmet with a maple cured can of beans lol. 


P.S. Don't show my insurance man this photo. It might be a wee bit out of code.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Oct 10, 2016)

38 out last night in northeast ohio. Haven't winterized the house yet or cleaned the chimney. Toke the ac out and closed the windows. Put the pipe back together and fired up the defiant. Gotta tuck point the chimney this weekend and put a new crown on.


----------



## tnflatbed (Oct 11, 2016)

That's what I did yesterday as well took the ac out of the window, and still got to clean the chimney and close up all the crawl space vents. It hasn't been cold yet but I have burnt a few handfuls of limbs that have blew out in the yard in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## jrider (Oct 11, 2016)

Low in the mid 30's last night. Had a fire going in the fireplace the last 2 nights. Trying to hold off firing up the owb as long as possible but if the house isn't getting out of the 60's, I may hear her start to whine.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 11, 2016)

My wife dont whine, she just turns up the thermostat until I fire up the stove.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 11, 2016)

I put one of those locking covers over our thermostat. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk (Oct 11, 2016)

My wife turns the heat down rather than up. My MIL and SIL like it at 78-80 in their houses


----------



## jrider (Oct 11, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> My wife dont whine, she just turns up the thermostat until I fire up the stove.


I haven't had oil in the tank for 5 years now or know if the regular heater works so she can turn up the thermostat all she wants and she will just get cold air blowing out of the vents.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah I spoiled my girlfriend by having 90 gallons of oil in the tank last year. This year I got 5... that will teach her


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 11, 2016)

No fires yet. I'm hoping we might need one on Thursday. High of 64.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Oct 12, 2016)

Ya I started my boiler a coupla days a go when the temps dropped near 32 and tons of rain cam poring down causing near spring level floods. Might shut it down next week if the temps come up.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 12, 2016)

Been burning 24/7 since last week. Highs in the 40s, lows in the teens/low 20s.

Diesel pretty cheap right now. Bought 400 gals at $880. Should last me till mid-winter, my stuff is pretty good on fuel. Even my 25 ton 10 wheeler gets 7-8mpg.


----------



## Mustard man (Oct 12, 2016)

Started up the wood boiler 2 weeks ago. Sure helps the take the dampenss out of the air


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 12, 2016)

Freezing temps the last few days. I'm splitting to burn til possibly Nov. My stack for the winter is in place, and not to be touched until the first snow that sticks to the ground. I got 6+ cords of good well seasoned wood to carry me thru a long hard winter.


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 12, 2016)

johnnylabguy said:


> View attachment 530745



A Master chef in training?


----------



## tla100 (Oct 12, 2016)

1st fire tonight. Furnace kicked in a couple days ago, but not hardly running.


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2016)

Supposed to get light frost tonight. Windows are cracked in the bedroom, heat is on otherwise.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Oct 13, 2016)

Supposed to be 36 here tonight. Ill start a stove early and get some heat built up in the house then let it die. The house holds heat pretty good since I went around and closed some holes up.


----------



## Erik B (Oct 13, 2016)

We were supposed to get a hard freeze last night but the clouds kept the temps in the upper 30's to lower 40's. It was cool in the house so we got a fire going to take the chill out. Fire may be allowed to die later this morning. Beautiful sunny day, good weather to clean up the garden.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 13, 2016)

I have found that when the weather gets cold, the wife cooks big meals. Her cooking heats up the house enough to last all night. Been eating apple and peach pie all week. Works pretty good until it turns cold and stays cold, then I'm down to soup and chili with cornbread.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll take soup n chilli over McDonalds any day.


----------



## greenskeeper (Oct 14, 2016)

started 2 hour burns this week at night to keep the chill out of the house....strictly the splitter scraps so far.


----------



## Timbercreek (Oct 14, 2016)

lighting the owb on cold nights. mainly playing. cleaning up scrap wood. adjusting the door yada yada.maybe 6 burns, including tonight. needs a new door gasket, just havent bought the rope yet. then its down for 24hrs, then up for the winter shortly after. this new heatmor 200 blows the 100 away!!


----------



## trukn2004 (Oct 14, 2016)

Just lit for the first time. Supposed to hit 32 tonight, so taking the chill out.


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 15, 2016)

Been burning at night to warm up house overnights since the 10th of October.


----------



## svk (Oct 15, 2016)

Completely clear night and supposed to dip down to 37 tonight. Moon is so bright you can only see the brighter stars.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 16, 2016)

svk said:


> Completely clear night and supposed to dip down to 37 tonight. Moon is so bright you can only see the brighter stars.


That's supposed to be the high here.


----------



## john taliaferro (Oct 16, 2016)

84 here now and fixing to light a bondfire for our full moon church group . Don't worry it wont be a very big fire ,we just burn some limbs tell it gets cold then we fire it up ,burning junk from wood pile splitting area .


----------



## svk (Oct 16, 2016)

We had an overnight low in the 20's (a far cry from the predicted 37) so I was glad to have opted for heat.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 16, 2016)

It's been better than a month with the windows open....no sign of needing heat...heck I pressure washed my moms house today in shorts and no shirt , temps in the low 8o's. 

The coldest morning was 40° with a inside temp in the low 60's which is great for getting my eyes open at 4am climbing out of the shower! 

I'll take this weather straight into next spring.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 16, 2016)

Temps came back up here. Windows and doors open. Had a couple overnighters but nothing consistent.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Oct 16, 2016)

Supposed to be warm here all week too. I'll take it.


----------



## Erik B (Oct 17, 2016)

Supposed to be close to 80 today so no burning required. Maybe later in the week but then only in the mornings. Haven't even had a good killing frost yet. We may pay for this good weather later this winter.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheez, you guys all live in Florida or something? 27* here and windy.


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 17, 2016)

Marine5068 said:


> Been burning at night to warm up house overnights since the 10th of October.


High of only 10 C here today.... Frost warnings here on weather network.
Great time to cut and split though and I'm off all week until new shift on Friday night.
Going to go pick up some free 8" stove chimney nearby. Guy has 9-3foot sections of 7" I/D Selkirk for free, with the cap.
I'll start the stove now before I leave as they say it will dip down to freezing tonight.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 17, 2016)

I would be happy with a little rain. Replanted the lawn 4 weeks ago and havent even had a sprinkle.


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 17, 2016)

I had one small fire the other morning but I will have the a/c on tonight. It got into the 80s today and it is still 78 up in the bedrooms. Too hot for sleeping.

We haven't even gotten a real frost yet. I was out mowing at 7pm in shorts tonight and the wild garlic is all over like springtime. The leaves are barely starting to turn.


----------



## bartman23 (Oct 18, 2016)

Started burning everyday a week ago. Highest temp in 14 day forecast is 10°c so it looks like I'm gonna keep burning.


----------



## naturelover (Oct 19, 2016)

Started a small fire to cook off the new paint smell after refinishing my 1557 garage furnace that was hit by the flood, since hadn't hooked the ducting yet. 

Didn't get it very hot though, about 200* or so, but was so hot in the outbuilding by the afternoon that the fans wouldn't turn off, had to unplug them. 

Will wait till a little cooler and get it up to temp, but will have to do soon before it gets too cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 19, 2016)

Expecting snow tomorrow. Normally have snow that stays by Holloween.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 19, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Expecting snow tomorrow. Normally have snow that stays by Holloween.


AK looks beautiful and my parents use to love vacationing up there but Im glade I dont live in a place that requires me to move snow in Oct!


----------



## jrider (Oct 19, 2016)

4 days in the low to mid 80's this week but Saturday is going to be mid 50's windy and damp followed by days around 60 with nights in the 30's. Probably fire the wood boiler up Friday night and let it run till late April.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 19, 2016)

high of 83 today, supposed to be 38 by friday. Might build a shoulder fire to knock out the chill.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 20, 2016)

Today I had to do womens work.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 20, 2016)

JeffHK454 said:


> AK looks beautiful and my parents use to love vacationing up there but Im glade I dont live in a place that requires me to move snow in Oct!



I'd rather have snow now, I'm mean it's winter after all, then 80*... holy!


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 20, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'd rather have snow now, I'm mean it's winter after all, then 80*... holy!


No way..winters not for two more months..and I don't want snow then either.


----------



## zogger (Oct 20, 2016)

It hit 90 today! Unreal. There ain't no grass, none. No one around here got much of any fall hay. But..this weekend looks like the big turning, weather guessers are saying mid 30s for the low. Probably fire up the smogger and start burning off uglies.


----------



## J3 Driver (Oct 20, 2016)

Had a high of 83° today. Saturday the high is supposed to be 53°. With a low of 43°. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 20, 2016)

JeffHK454 said:


> No way..winters not for two more months..and I don't want snow then either.



Winter here is about 7 months. October to May. Probably some of the reason I stay pretty darn busy doing logging and firewood. Either it's cold or we are preparing when it will be cold hahaha!

Mr Gypsy Logger knows what I mean, he's got similar weather down there in the Great White "north"


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 21, 2016)

Yay! First fire today!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 21, 2016)

Winter came... all this white stuff splooged all over...


----------



## stihly dan (Oct 21, 2016)

Not yet, but in a few days it may get done. Amazes me how many people south of me have already.


----------



## greenskeeper (Oct 22, 2016)

nice week of 70s/80s just ended with the big fall front coming through. Will probably start burning daily but not 24/7 this week


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 22, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Yay! First fire today!




.....and it's still going. I thought it had gone out one time, but there was one tiny coal left in the ashes - enough to light my newspaper and kindling.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 22, 2016)

First fire today, woke up to 44* and rain.


----------



## avason (Oct 22, 2016)

Wierd stuff in CT. Fired up the OWB up last Saturday because it was cooler. I have lines running across the house so had to turn the pump off during the week because it was in the 70's and the 80's this week. Now is perfect time for burning, pump is running ...rainy and in the 40's. House is toasty now.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 22, 2016)

Sun is out, supposed to get 60mph winds tonight though.


----------



## Relex (Oct 23, 2016)

Not that it counts but I got my new nc30 hooked up and for its first test run.


----------



## Mives4510 (Oct 23, 2016)

Woke up this morning and the house was 56. High for the next 10 days ain't above 55 so I figured it was time. Fired up the owb, Won't let it go out now until mid May


----------



## NGaMountains (Oct 23, 2016)

Had our first fire in our newly relined fireplace last night. Hit 39 degrees for a low north of Atlanta.


----------



## allstihl (Oct 23, 2016)

42 deg 20mph west wind I lit the woodburner yesterday and it will mostlikely stay lit till may .just burning poplar for now , sugar maple and hickory for when real winter gets here .


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 23, 2016)

Windows open today. Friday night/Sat morning had an overnighter.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 23, 2016)

High of 26* today.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tomorrow night.

Been nursing a torn meniscus in my knee, but finally got some wood brought up from the piles to the house...but it was borderline lighting the stove tonight v. being too hot inside so one more evening of electric heat.

We've been in a warm day / cool evening pattern, though Friday was the one of the muggiest days in October I've experienced


----------



## byron2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Had my first fire last night warmed the house up and let it go out ... Going again tonight 39 outside now, and 76 in here, I'll let it go out again..


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm about to run out of patience. This is shaping up to be the first year in the ten that I've lived here that I haven't had a fire in October. I normally wait until it drops into the low 40's and even then I can get the house too warm if I'm not careful. Looking at the local forecast it will get down to 46 on the 31st. At least it will finally drop out of the 50's later this week.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 25, 2016)

Will be tonight.


----------



## Erik B (Oct 25, 2016)

So far this year I have only had a fire in the morning. Wife likes it cool for sleeping so no night time fire. Who else only burns in the morning?


----------



## v8titan (Oct 25, 2016)

Lit my stove tonight.....first of the season Calling for 32 low this evening. Sure is nice to sit by a warm stove on a cold night.


----------



## H-Ranch (Oct 25, 2016)

Last fire of the season started tonight in the OWB. At least if I plan it right this one will last until April...


----------



## husqvarna257 (Oct 26, 2016)

First fire in the OWB yesterday, not sure how long I'll keep it going, 45* today 26* tonight. Saturday gets back to the 50'sand 40's that might do it. Had the stove fired a few nights and let it go.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 26, 2016)

Supposed to warm up here. Calling for highs in the 30s! Been single digit lows, low 20s for the highs the last several days.


----------



## husqvarna257 (Oct 26, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Supposed to warm up here. Calling for highs in the 30s! Been single digit lows, low 20s for the highs the last several days.


you just want people to move up your way so you can sell more cordwood.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 26, 2016)

Stoves been going for 24 hours. 38 and rain here. Balmy 70 inside.


----------



## mohick (Oct 26, 2016)

record temps here for next 5 days means no fire untill nov 1 for sure pretty amazing


----------



## NGaMountains (Oct 26, 2016)

Supposed to be high in the low 80s for 6 of next 7 days here north of Atlanta. Crazy for late Oct/early Nov.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Oct 26, 2016)

Supposed to be mid-40s and raining tomorrow. I'll probably light the season's first fire to get rid of the dampness.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 27, 2016)

Ahhh! Sittin' by the Blaze King with a cuppa tea in my special left-handed moustache cup!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 27, 2016)

Flavor saver blasphemy!!


----------



## husqvarna257 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yesterday we had Snow up here in the hills, wet heavy crud below us was all rain. Trees were sagging and it did a number on my tent over my pile of 8 cord for the OWB. We were ready for another storm like we had a few years ago in October where trees went down all over and we lost power for a week. Thanks to GOD we had rain come in last night and washed the inch of crud away. Teach me to leave the tent up so late. The tarps to cover the wood after I take the tent down are sitting in the truck. But 1st I need to get a new well pump and change that. Good thing I store water for times like this and we have a hand pump well I put in after the last big storm. But with the OWB going the house is at 70*. Time to go feed the OWB.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 28, 2016)

30* this morning. I'm sweating like a nun in a whorehouse!


----------



## Guswhit (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm still not ready yet. I hope it holds out a couple more weeks here. Stove is still on the trailer, I am such a slacker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benp (Oct 28, 2016)

Guswhit said:


> I'm still not ready yet. I hope it holds out a couple more weeks here. Stove is still on the trailer, I am such a slacker!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 533918



Nice is that an Ultimizer? The neighbor was looking at the BL 4044 during the stove shopping.

Our new boiler get delivered tomorrow.

Should be burning tomorrow afternoon.......shops a little chilly.


----------



## al-k (Oct 28, 2016)

We had our first snow yesterday and I fired the stove, funny how good 76 feels when it's 30 outside.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 28, 2016)

No burning ...but might have to turn the AC back on!


----------



## DFK (Oct 30, 2016)

No burning down here in North Alabama.
It was 86 yesterday. Going to be much the same for the next few days.
We are in a drought here. Most of the State of Alabama is under a No Outside Burn Order.

David


----------



## benp (Oct 30, 2016)

New boiler showed up at 0720 yesterday. 

Fired it up at 0930 and by mid afternoon the boiler was off, shop was up to temp and house was 80.

Good deal.


----------



## trukn2004 (Oct 31, 2016)

Been burning most of the last week, this is today's roll. A mix of maple, cedar, and some unknown stuff. This has all been from a scrounge of small dead and down trees that I did to clean up the woods right near my house. Can't complain at all!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 31, 2016)

just installed just in time for cold weather. 

671 forced air induction


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 31, 2016)

I lit the fire a couple times last week.
Also have had the propane furnace turned on a couple of mornings to remove the AM chill.
I don't have near enough firewood to make it through winter so I'll be jumping back and forth between the gas and the wood depending... just ain't had the time.
Hopefully I'll be able to make a little time next weekend to make a bit more firewood from some standing dead elm I can look at from my front porch.
*


----------



## naturelover (Oct 31, 2016)

Started a decent fire in the 1557, got it up to 400* and baked in the paint. 

But am really gonna have to get to foraging for some wood. Will be snowing before long, though really already should have had that, this year has been abnormally warm..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish (Nov 1, 2016)

trukn2004 said:


> Been burning most of the last week, this is today's roll. A mix of maple, cedar, and some unknown stuff. This has all been from a scrounge of small dead and down trees that I did to clean up the woods right near my house. Can't complain at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice stove! What model is that?


----------



## Guswhit (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I got the footings and piers poured.


----------



## trukn2004 (Nov 1, 2016)

sunfish said:


> Very nice stove! What model is that?


 
Jotul Oslo F500


----------



## Logger nate (Nov 1, 2016)

Little snow on the hills today fires goin.


----------



## songofthewood (Nov 9, 2016)

Wife said the temps. are going below 40*tonight. Looks like first fire in stove for this season.


----------



## muddstopper (Nov 9, 2016)

We have had a couple of frost in the last few days, but no fires yet. We have enough forest fires running wild around here now and smoke hanging everywhere, no use adding to the haze by fireing up my wood stove. Days are still getting in the 70's. AC turned off and the house gets hot enough during the day that at night I am setting around in shorts and no shirt. I just wish we would get some rain, it would help with the forest fires a lot. It would also help my lawn that I redone first of Sept. Havent had enough rain to even settle the dust, much less grow any grass.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm honestly surprised of the number of folks that heat with wood yet seems like could just heat with a few candles. Don't know where you all live, but makes sense now why many on here seem to think commercial firewood sales isn't viable.

80*? If we get that hot in summer it's pretty rare. If it hit 80* now in the middle of winter the churches would be overfliwing!
It's been hot here, not complaining.... 20s-low 30s. Normally by now it's -20*


----------



## muddstopper (Nov 9, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm honestly surprised of the number of folks that heat with wood yet seems like could just heat with a few candles. Don't know where you all live, but makes sense now why many on here seem to think commercial firewood sales isn't viable.
> 
> 80*? If we get that hot in summer it's pretty rare. If it hit 80* now in the middle of winter the churches would be overfliwing!
> It's been hot here, not complaining.... 20s-low 30s. Normally by now it's -20*


Not everyone gets to live in Gods Country.


----------



## greenskeeper (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm liking this weather. Cold at night for a fire in the stove but warm enough during the day to not have to keep feeding it.


----------



## Toy4xchris (Nov 9, 2016)

1st fire in the new house closed on it yesterday and was working there this evening and the wife decided we should enjoy the fireplace 










sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Zale (Nov 13, 2016)

Finally fired up the stove yesterday. That's about month behind schedule .


----------



## muddstopper (Nov 13, 2016)

No fire yet, but I did stack a little in the basement. Temps getting in the low 30's at night, frost in the morning. AC turned off but still opening windows and doors during the day. Still to warm to kill hogs.


----------



## jrider (Nov 13, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> No fire yet, but I did stack a little in the basement. Temps getting in the low 30's at night, frost in the morning. AC turned off but still opening windows and doors during the day. Still to warm to kill hogs.


We killed our hogs 2 weeks ago but had to borrow a reefer from a farmer friend


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 13, 2016)

Not burning yet, it's only 30f here.


----------



## naturelover (Nov 13, 2016)

Fired it up this morning for the first time to heat the garage. Was low 20's here this morning, but up near 60 by evening, so let it go out instead of reloading. 

We should have seen our first snow weeks ago, sure has been warm this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper (Nov 13, 2016)

jrider said:


> We killed our hogs 2 weeks ago but had to borrow a reefer from a farmer friend


You salt cure, sugar cure or smoke


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 13, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 536976
> Not burning yet, it's only 30f here.



All melted here, been getting up to 40!


----------



## jrider (Nov 14, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> You salt cure, sugar cure or smoke


Send out to get smoke cured


----------



## anlrolfe (Nov 14, 2016)

Lit up the "little giant", Jotul 602 Wednesday the 9th after the wife, wrapped up in blankets on the couch, said it was a bit chilly. Celebrated the Marine Corps 241st Birthday feeding the stove and sipping on some Cooper's Craft, oh what a warm glow, the stove was doing good as well. Louisville, KY temps are hitting freezing overnight now. The house is insulated very well for a 1926 vintage and the little stove does good taking off the chill. I'd like something with a little longer burn time and the 602 may end up in a retirement cabin one day.


----------



## muddstopper (Nov 15, 2016)

jrider said:


> Send out to get smoke cured


Dad used to salt cure everything. Had to soak meat in water before cooking to get rid of some of the salt. Later on he started using a salt/brown sugar cure, but never got the mixture quite right so it was hit or miss. Smoking was never anything we ever tried, but I have always wanted to. My Uncle and first cousin have been butchering hogs for other folks for a long time. Its mostly my cousin doing the butchering now. Because of the unpredictable temps, he bought a cooler to hang the meat in. He has been cureing some and dabbleing in smoking after cureing with pretty good results. The trick is knowing when the meat has taken enough cure before using the smoke. He gave me some maple smoked side meat a while back that was really good. Fried it like bacon and made gravy with the grease. Throw in a cathead biscuit and a couple of fried eggs and its making my mouth water just thinking about it.

Forgot to add, built first fire in stove last night. Used small splits to built a bed of coals and threw in some large sticks, turned down the draft and let burn out over night. Furnace didnt come on all night and I had plenty of hot water this morning. Probably build another tonite, weather warming outside during daytime.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 15, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Ahhh! Sittin' by the Blaze King with a cuppa tea in my special left-handed moustache cup!
> 
> View attachment 533795


Unk, you've had that king for one season now haven't you? Care you give us an update on how you like it? Any quirks about the stove you can share? I will have mine running by this weekend.


----------



## tnichols (Nov 15, 2016)

Just started this week with a fire each evening. Feels good and stops the LP furnace which makes for better sleeping.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 15, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> All melted here, been getting up to 40!


4 degees F here now Nate. I treated myself to 1/2 a cord.


----------



## NGaMountains (Nov 16, 2016)

Burnt twice here so far on days it got chilly between unseasonably hot stretches, but supposed to make low 30s three nights in a row this weekend so likely my first sustained burn. My wife says she is chilled below about 68 in the house, so even though it's not frigid outside, I'm trying to avoid last year's $400 monthly propane bills! (couldn't burn, both flues in new house needed re-lined this summer).


----------



## jr27236 (Dec 21, 2016)

I have so far gone through more wood to this day (started early nov maybe even late oct.)then I burnt all last season. Anyone else?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 22, 2016)

We aren't even close to using what we used last year at this time. It's been very mild with the exception of last week where we had the stove and the insert gong to keep it 74 in the house. 

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 22, 2016)

And it's supposed to get up into the 40's next week. That means short, hot fires in the stove otherwise we have to open a window. 

sent from a field


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 22, 2016)

jr27236 said:


> I have so far gone through more wood to this day (started early nov maybe even late oct.)then I burnt all last season. Anyone else?



Have burned around a cord or so so far. Emptied the ash yesterday for the first time, about 7 gals worth. Been burning almost 4 months. Another 5 to go.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 23, 2016)

Burned about 350 pounds of wood in 5 days during the last 40 below cold snap. About a 1/4 cord.
Now its only 5F, plus the days are getting longer.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 23, 2016)

Probably the most aggravating time to burn wood around here. temps in the teens at night, 40's to 50's during the day. I load the stove at night and throw on a couple of sticks a few times a day, just to keep a few coals for the rump roaster later in the evening. Put to much wood on during the day and you endup opening the windows because the house is to hot.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Dec 24, 2016)

Days may be getting longer but seen a BBC doco on weather a while ago they said the norther hemisphers coldest average temperature is on the 18th of January. This is due to the fact that the amount of extra energy getting into the system is very minor after the solstice and thus a lag effect. The rate of change is most significant around the equinox.
Gypo logger you live in a wood burners paridise! Down here in the southern hemispher we are having 30 - 40c temps everyday. The last thing on my mind is lighting the fire or even cutting wood LOL.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 24, 2016)

-5* here. High of 2* this afternoon.

40* I don't bother with the stove. If I did I'd be burning year round!


----------



## Jeffkrib (Dec 24, 2016)

So what do people do in Alaska for a living? I assume you have fishing, tourism mining and oil, is there any agriculture and forestry?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 24, 2016)

Jeffkrib said:


> So what do people do in Alaska for a living? I assume you have fishing, tourism mining and oil, is there any agriculture and forestry?



Yes, though not all that bug. SE AK is basically BC so lots of logging there.


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 26, 2016)

At this time of year it should be asked who is NOT burning yet.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 26, 2016)

stihly dan said:


> At this time of year it should be asked who is NOT burning yet.



I've been just doing a small fire at night the last few days, it's been hot... in the 30s.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 26, 2016)

Until Louisville temps drop again the fire will be out thru the day.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 26, 2016)

70° and sunny today..feels like spring ...and I love it!


----------

